# LANZAR OPTIDRIVE AMPS



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

The black old school amps of course. Man, those amps kicked ass :biggrin:


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

I still run Lanzar Opti Drives in my van...2 500watt a 200watt and 100watt...however these are the blueish/grey models from many moons ago and they still kick ass...been beating on them for about 8-9yrs..awesome amps


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 2 2005, 01:36 AM
> *The black old school amps of course. Man, those amps kicked ass :biggrin:
> [snapback]2942801[/snapback]​*


I have an Opti2500 and Opti6200... 
The origional black case and gold letter ones...


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 2 2005, 02:34 PM
> *I have an Opti2500 and Opti6200...
> The origional black case and gold letter ones...
> [snapback]2944034[/snapback]​*


Quit braggin............. :worship:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Apr 2 2005, 01:40 PM
> *Quit braggin............. :worship:
> [snapback]2944049[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I'll never pass up a chance to brag on those amps!


----------



## sixse7en (Apr 13, 2004)

How are the older [email protected] classd?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixse7en_@Apr 2 2005, 01:49 PM
> *How are the older [email protected] classd?
> [snapback]2944079[/snapback]​*


No idea... I've never owned anything newer than the OLD Opti's...
Class A/B is where it's at yo! :cheesy:


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

The newer Opti amps are pretty ok to me also. I've seen the 1400D run on .66 ohms (DCR) for a very long period of time...still is to my knowledge in fact. Also, the class AB amps use TO3 transistors in the BPL casing...definate indicator of at least an effort towards quality.
-Paul


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

remember that vibe amp and it knocks the shit out my subs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingsun_@Apr 2 2005, 10:21 PM
> *remember that vibe amp and it knocks the shit out my subs
> [snapback]2945632[/snapback]​*


Vibe :thumbsdown:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah vibe's like sony xplod or legacy...that shit's rubbish :thumbsdown: but thats my goal brian, to find and capture an opti 2500 before 2006. I remember my homie had two of them waay back in high school. I was in the stands at our schools football game, and I saw him driving down the main street outside. And with some help from the acoustics of the stadium, he totally DROWNED OUT the crowd and the commentator on the loudspeakers! Nothing but raw boom


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i got a 50c in storage..lol


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

You could probably settle for a newer 500.2. Those suckers do quite a bit of clean power, although I would not recommend presenting them a very low load when bridged....I tried to run a 100.2 at 1 ohm mono unfused and I totally blew out the power supply. 
-Paul


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 3 2005, 02:13 AM
> *yeah vibe's like sony xplod or legacy...that shit's rubbish  :thumbsdown: but thats my goal brian, to find and capture an opti 2500 before 2006. I remember my homie had two of them waay back in high school. I was in the stands at our schools football game, and I saw him driving down the main street outside. And with some help from the acoustics of the stadium, he totally DROWNED OUT the crowd and the commentator on the loudspeakers! Nothing but raw boom
> [snapback]2946490[/snapback]​*


Here's a 2500 thats WAY overpriced...

2500 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

Here's a couple other smaller amps from the same era...

2100 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

2050 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

what ohm stable are those opti stable at ? i got a 6200 and a 50c but i dont have any specs on em


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Apr 3 2005, 02:50 PM
> *what ohm stable are those opti stable at ? i got a 6200 and a 50c but i dont have any specs on em
> [snapback]2947621[/snapback]​*


OPTI50C - 2 Channels, Bridgable to 1 or 3 channels, 25 x 2 RMS @ 4 ohms, 400 x 2 @ 1/4 ohm, or 100 x 1 @ 4 ohm, 800 x 1 @ 1/2 ohm 

OPTI6200 - 6 Channels, Bridgeable to 9 or 3 channels, 33.3 x 6 RMS @ 4 ohms, 67 x 6 @ 2 ohms, 135 x 3 @ 4 ohms


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

thanx i traded this kid a sony xplod cd player for botgh amps and the 6200 is mint and the 50c is kinda beat up but it works


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Apr 3 2005, 03:00 PM
> *thanx i traded this kid a sony xplod cd player for botgh amps and the 6200 is mint and the 50c is kinda beat up but it works
> [snapback]2947651[/snapback]​*


Damn... I got some JL subs, wanna trade the Optis to me? :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 2 2005, 01:45 PM
> *:biggrin:  I'll never pass up a chance to brag on those amps!
> [snapback]2944066[/snapback]​*


I could brag if I didn't sell all mine........ one of them to you!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 3 2005, 11:08 PM
> *I could brag if I didn't sell all mine........  one of them to you!
> [snapback]2949503[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 3 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Damn... I got some JL subs, wanna trade the Optis to me?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2947661[/snapback]​*


what model


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Apr 5 2005, 03:46 PM
> *what model
> [snapback]2957503[/snapback]​*


I was joking actually, but what the hell...

Let's see here... They are scattered all over the house...

One 15w1 - 4 ohm

Two 12w0 - 4 ohm

Three 10w0 - 12 ohm

I think thats all I have left... Hell, who knows, who cares...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 5 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I was joking actually, but what the hell...
> 
> Let's see here... They are scattered all over the house...
> ...


This is your chance Brian, TAKE IT!


----------



## KickHerLanzar15 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was given a Lanzar 2100 Optidrive. Its about half the power that my 15 inch kicker comp needs. but a strong amp for the age. Is it worth getting the channels fixed because When I Bridge the 2 channels it is very touchy to get it to play, its like the insides are melted or shorting out.. Not an amp technicionby no means but its free...Sugestions?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I have 4 of the 50c's still


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KickHerLanzar15_@Jul 1 2007, 09:02 PM~8214454
> *I was given a Lanzar 2100 Optidrive. Its about half the power that my 15 inch kicker comp needs. but a strong amp for the age. Is it worth getting the channels fixed because When I Bridge the 2 channels it is very touchy to get it to play, its like the insides are melted or shorting out.. Not an amp technicionby no means but its free...Sugestions?
> *


Sounds like you are trying to run it below 4ohms bridged, if you haven't already fried it, you will...

I'm guessing your Comp is a dual 4ohm sub and most likely wired in parallel to 2ohms...

OPTI2100 - 2 Channels, Bridgeable to 1 or 3 channels, 
50 x 2 RMS @ 4 ohms, 100 x 2 @ 2 ohms, or *200 x 1 @ 4 ohms*


----------

